# Pooping in my room!



## rew (Oct 6, 2013)

Ok so my bunny is neutered and potty trained. He only every pees in his litter and he keeps his cage pretty clean (see photo 1).




BUT when I let him run around my room he poops everywhere he pleases (still pees and poops in a litter box I put outside his cage -because somehow lokki thinks that the litter tray inside his cage is too far away for when he's out of it)

I don't know how to get the message across that I only want him pooping in the litter boxes. There isn't even a particular corner he prefers...just all over the floor (see photo 2)




Helps pwease


You may train a bunny to do tricks, but a bunny teaches you patiences and the fragile beauty of silence.


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 6, 2013)

For now, it could simply be that he's territory marking. Just sweep them up and put them in the litter box. It should subside in time.
Bunnies will often do this when adjusting to a new place.


----------



## rew (Oct 6, 2013)

Blue eyes said:


> For now, it could simply be that he's territory marking. Just sweep them up and put them in the litter box. It should subside in time.
> Bunnies will often do this when adjusting to a new place.



Thanks! I hope so coz he's like a little poop machine. My boyfriend had him for about 8 months and then Lokki had to be boarded for about 4 because my boyfriend went overseas. I've had him now for about a week so fingers crossed that it will subside lol


You may train a bunny to do tricks, but a bunny teaches you patiences and the fragile beauty of silence.


----------



## whiskylollipop (Oct 6, 2013)

Took a couple months for my two to settle down with the territorial marking. Now they still poop outside occasionally, but only in the area around their litterbox. If you're bun's only been there a week and already pees only in his litterbox and even keeps the cage clean, I'd say he's actually got amazing litter habits! Shouldn't be long before he becomes a near perfect toilet-trained bun.


----------



## rew (Oct 7, 2013)

whiskylollipop said:


> Took a couple months for my two to settle down with the territorial marking. Now they still poop outside occasionally, but only in the area around their litterbox. If you're bun's only been there a week and already pees only in his litterbox and even keeps the cage clean, I'd say he's actually got amazing litter habits! Shouldn't be long before he becomes a near perfect toilet-trained bun.



I hope so! It was so confusing because i knew he had good litter box habits inside his own cage. Go to know that it'll probably stop lol Ican deal with the occasional poop but I was worried he was going to develop a habit of it! Thanks 


You may train a bunny to do tricks, but a bunny teaches you patiences and the fragile beauty of silence.


----------



## bunches_of_bunnies (Oct 7, 2013)

Sometimes you can only potty train your rabbit to go pee in their littler box. When a bunny poops they don't think about it they just go. One of my rabbis will pee in his litter box but doesn't poop it depends on your rabbit


----------



## rew (Oct 7, 2013)

bunches_of_bunnies said:


> Sometimes you can only potty train your rabbit to go pee in their littler box. When a bunny poops they don't think about it they just go. One of my rabbis will pee in his litter box but doesn't poop it depends on your rabbit



I hope not &#128563;Well he seems to do fine if he's in his cage. He'll keep that clean! Sigh. I suppose I'll just have to wait and see


You may train a bunny to do tricks, but a bunny teaches you patience and the fragile beauty of silence.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 8, 2013)

We consider ours "trained" if they pee in a litter box. As to the pooping issue, we bought a giant shop vac. We have had only two out of 40 that used their own litter box for all voidings. Good luck with that!


----------



## PaGal (Oct 8, 2013)

I agree with Blue Eyes and hopefully over time he will poop less. Thumper used to poop all over as well, seemed like all I did was follow him around picking them up. Over time he slowed down till he would only leave maybe five and that was not even every day.


----------



## rew (Oct 8, 2013)

Mmm i hope he does most of his pooping in a box because he's in my room. While I don't mind poop it's kinda gross to wake up to it in the morning lol do you have 40 bunnies at the same time or over the years? either way you're super lucky to have all those cuddles!


----------



## rew (Oct 8, 2013)

Lol that's what I'm doing. Lokki gets confused and watches me clean it up and place it in his little box. I hope he understands, and that it doesn't just motivate him to poop more coz I'm taking them away lol.

He's been good yesterday and today. Less droppings so *fingers crossed* hopefully that's where it's heading


----------

